
Postgres Randomized Primary Keys (2017) - amenod
https://medium.com/@emerson_lackey/postgres-randomized-primary-keys-123cb8fcdeaf
======
geophile
What's wrong with UUIDs, which seem to meet all the stated requirements? The
article discusses them without saying why.

